# SuddenLink and TiVo Stream



## zroger73 (Oct 1, 2012)

I recently called Suddenlink to inquire about a Stream after seeing it offered on their web site. The rep said they weren't available in my area and didn't now when they would be (we JUST got the 14.9 to 20.2.1.2 update last week). So, I went out and bought one. *It works as advertised with the two Suddenlink TiVo Premiers I have.* I wish it didn't have a fan in it.


----------



## MC Hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

zroger73 said:


> I wish it didn't have a fan in it.


You'd rather it overheat?


----------



## zroger73 (Oct 1, 2012)

MC Hammer said:


> You'd rather it overheat?


Yes. *rolls eyes* I was just taken by surprise when I plugged it in and it started whirring. I wasn't expecting it to have moving parts. No big deal from a noise standpoint since it's in a wiring closet, but I would rather have a heat sink than a mechanical fan - even if it made the device larger. As you know, fans have a tendency to fail long before a non-moving heat sink. Then again, it'll probably be obsolete before the little fan wears out.


----------

